# Coordinating Eye Makeup and Clothing



## MACLovin (Mar 6, 2009)

There may already be a thread on this but I couldn't find one in my searching...


How do you coordinate your makeup to the outfit you wear that day? Do you have a general rule to not match your eyeshadow _exactly_ to the color shirt you're wearing, or does anything go? Or, do you just go by whatever kind of mood you're in, be it funky colors or more neutral/tame?


Generally this is what I do if I'm wearing solid colors:

*Navy/**blue* shirt: either greens or burgundy/cranberryish shades
*Green* shirt:   gunmetal/grays (like smoke & diamonds), golds
*Black *shirt: anything goes!
*Purple* shirt:  pinks, different shades of purple
*Red* shirt:  I don't wear red too often, but I'd probably stick with neutrals/golds 
*Pink *shirt:  purples, light pinks, golds, maybe teal


Of course if you're wearing patterns/multiple colors you can do any number of variations, but I was just curious as to what everyone else does in general.


----------



## Kayteuk (Mar 6, 2009)

I did this when I had a shoot earlier this week, I will try to put up some photos of what I did....I think it was...

I had a blue and white striped t shirt, and stockings for the shoot, so I put on a teal blue with dark blue in the crease, and pink lips.

I had a black dress on, silver belt, and I put on pink lips with Antique gold on my eyes and made it in to a gold smokey eye...

And then I had a yellow jacket on...I did bright yellow eyeshadow with some black, and nude lips...

Uhmm what else...

Oh a red long coat! I had no eye make up, possibly a bit of mascara, and red lips, with blue dazzleglass on top. Ill post pics on request!


----------



## shmooby (Mar 6, 2009)

if im wearing black i like to do something bright with my makeup, like blue and pink or yellow and pink something like that. if i'm wearing pink i'll wear purples on my eyes and any other colour i may be wearing i tend to match with makeup cos im a goon!


----------



## anita22 (Mar 7, 2009)

I definitely consider what I'm wearing and take that into account when I do my makeup. For instance, I usually pair yellow clothes with bronze/copper eyeshadow and cool pink blush/lipstick (like this - click). If I wear a strong colour like red, I tend to keep my makeup quite neutral and nude-toned. I love wearing black because then I have freedom to do any old colours I want. I usually only do bright makeup like teal/green/turquoise when I wear black.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 7, 2009)

on nights out i try and match my eye make up with my top... for example if i'm wearing a blue or green top i''ll do a blue or green smokey eye. but for general everyday stuff i'm usually in my work uniform - black trousers and a light blue shirt so i do anything i fancy!


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 7, 2009)

i HATE matching my clothing to my eye make up. I really loath it.

I have my own guidelines for my makeup and clothings 
reds: i avoid blue based purples,  and greens
green: i avoid red
.... thats about it i guess.


----------



## claralikesguts (Mar 7, 2009)

i love love love matching my e/s with my outfits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i usually wear light neutral colors like cream, white, or gray so i'm able to do my e/s however i please. but if i wear a colored top, i have to match my makeup otherwise i go crazy.


----------



## Sanayhs (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_i HATE matching my clothing to my eye make up. I really loath it.

I have my own guidelines for my makeup and clothings 
reds: i avoid blue based purples,  and greens
green: i avoid red
.... thats about it i guess._

 

I'm with you on this pretty much exactly.


----------



## Pimpinett (Mar 9, 2009)

I like picking up accent colours in my make-up. My wardrobe is almost entirely black and grey, with a few items in colours like red, chartreuse, hot pink, coral, olive drab and sea green, and because they are always accents rather than the dominant colour of an outfit I like to mirror them in my make-up. Coral lipstick with coral tights, chartreuse eyeliner with chartreuse earrings, bright red blush with bright red shoes and so on.


----------



## kyuubified (Mar 10, 2009)

When I coordinate make up colors to an outfit, I don't take into consideration the "colors" of the outfit, but more of the feel; such as if it has a more "edgy" feel, I may use darker bolder colors, or bohemian, I'll use earthy nude colors, etc. I really hate matching color with my outfit though, in my opinion it's kind of tacky! Reminds me of prom (where girls match eyeshadow to their dresses).


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 10, 2009)

If I'm wearing bring colors, I keep my eye makeup neutral. If I'm wearing darker colors, I tend to do smokey eyes and darken it even more if I am going out at night.


----------



## gigiopolis (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kyuubified* 

 
_When I coordinate make up colors to an outfit, I don't take into consideration the "colors" of the outfit, but more of the feel; such as if it has a more "edgy" feel, I may use darker bolder colors, or bohemian, I'll use earthy nude colors, etc. I really hate matching color with my outfit though, in my opinion it's kind of tacky! Reminds me of prom (where girls match eyeshadow to their dresses)._

 
That's probably exactly how I feel about it. I care more about matching styles than colours.

As far as colours go, coordinating is good, matching is not good...at least for me. If I was wearing a bright blue shirt NEVER IN A MILLION YEARS would I wear bright blue eyeshadow. I'd look freakin' ridiculous!


----------

